# Here's Sassy...



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Named after previous owner. Lovin' her new home. She's staked out a cave inside one of the ceramic decorations too. Beat out the labs for it.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Great photo rice!  What kind is that?


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

She is an Albino Bristlenose _(Ancistrus sp.)_


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Nice! I'm sure she'll enjoy her new home.


----------



## Sassybutterfly (Mar 31, 2008)

Sassy looks good and happy!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Yep, lots of room to play and too many hiding places. lol

Haven't gotten another good shot of her...I can see where she is...sometimes.


----------

